# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Καθαρισμός κλουβιού

## pantzikis

Θελω να κανω ενα γενικο καθαρισμο στο κλουβι.Τα πουλια να τα βγαλω η να τα εχω στο κλουβι ενω καθαριζω.Αν βαλω χερι τρομαζουν πολυ.Εχω δευτερο κλουβι αλλα θα πρεπει να τα πιασω και μαλλον θα τα τρομαξω πολυ.Τι προτείνεται;

----------


## orion

Βάλε δίπλα δίπλα τα κλουβιά κολλητά και άνοιξε πόρτες (μέσα στο σπίτι με κλειστά παράθυρα κλπ)... ώθησέ το ωστε να πάει στο άλλο κλουβί. Αλλιώς πιάστο σε σκοτεινό χώρο και δεν τρέχει τίποτα... μετά τον καθαρισμό το ξαναβάζεις... αφού έχει στεγνώσει-ξεμυρίσει...

----------


## geog87

καλο θα ηταν να τα πιασεις αν δεν μεταφερθουν με τον τροπο που σου ειπε orion αλλα οπως να να εχει θελει προσοχη γιατι οπως λες τρομαζουν!προσεχε μην τραυματιστουν!το κλουβακι να το καθαρισεις με ζεστο νερο κ ξυδι μη βαλεις απορυπαντικα η οτιδηποτε καθαριστικο που μπορει να προκαλεσει προβλημα στα μικρα σου!μετα καλο στεγνωμα κ αν μπορεις βαλε το κλουβι για αρκετη ωρα να το χτυπησει ο ηλιος!οταν παλι προσπαθησεις να τα ξαναβαλεις στο πλεον καθαρο κλουβι παλι μεγαλη προσοχη με στρεσαρηστουν η χτηπησουν!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Τάσο η μέθοδος των δυο κλουβιών είναι η πιο ιδανική.. Βάλε στο άδειο κλουβί μαρούλι και σε λίγα λεπτά θα είναι εκεί.. Παίρνεις το λερωμένο κλουβί και το πλένεις με ξύδι και ξέπλυμα με καυτό νερό.. Παραμονή στον ήλιο 3-4 ώρες και περισσότερο αν έχεις την ευκαιρία, και είναι Οκ..

----------

